

Tiny Scala Primer - wooby
http://people.rit.edu/~awd4182/scala_handout.pdf

======
DanielStraight
Also note, Scala makes tutorial-breaking changes to the language approximately
every day. I've never found a Scala tutorial in which all the code works.
Ever. I'll give this one a try, but... not hopeful.

~~~
wooby
Hey, I'm using 2.7.5 and it worked for me. There's a tidbit of 2.8 specific
code in there, but it's noted. I'm also the dude that wrote it, so if you have
any problems or questions drop a line. Scala, for me, has been worth learning.

